# burton pants identify!



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys!
Saw these pants at the hill and would like to know what model/version/year of Burton they are?!
Thanks gang!
tony


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Why didnt you ask the guy wearing them? I guess asking to check his trouser label may not be taken the way you want it to be.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They're not exactly like them, but they kind of look like the Ronin 2L Utility Pants that have been on brociety pretty much every day for the last month.

http://www.dogfunk.com/snowboard/Burton-Ronin-2L-Utility-Pant-Mens/BUR2129M.html

They may be from a previous year and just had changes to a more recent version.


----------

